

ΣNote: Free, unlimited notebook to find, organize and share things your like - yilifu
http://www.sigmanote.com/

======
dragonbonheur
This is what HackerNews should be like. I'm sick and tired of the "unknown or
expired link".

Excellent work. (Although you might have copyright issues...)

~~~
yilifu
Thank you for the feedback ! I think we can clear copyright issue by
requesting users to credit original source

------
yilifu
I need feedbacks from hackers

